# AMAR foster Rosalee



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

My foster girl went to her forever home yesterday. Will wait till the official announcement from AMAR to post pic


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

That is great news!
I bet Rosalee loved being part of your family for a little while!:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's wonderful news, Fran!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Good for her


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Another successful placement. Yay!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Rescues make the best pets. Congrats on good fostering.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You were a great foster Mom Fran and AMAR is happy to have you. I hear its a great, great home. You did a great job with her and she wasn't an easy one.


----------

